# The Resting Place of the Mind -- Willem Teellinck



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 17, 2008)

Willem Teellinck, _The Resting Place of the Mind_, pp. 39-40 (modern spelling):



> The consideration then of God's order, which he uses about the means, which are instruments of his providence, may well strengthen every Christian in all his necessities: see Psal. 49.12, 13; Psal. 119.42 &c. When we are in any special need, our hearts use to be much cumbered, because we see not God to afford us those means, which we esteem to be helpful to us in our need: but could we once thoroughly consider of this order of God about the means, we should win great rest unto our minds thereout. Mark it well, I pray you, had we been at the first creation of things, we should have been also much cumbered about many of them, fearing they would not have well fallen out, considering the outward conveyance which God used therein, but yet we see how gloriously the Lord perfected all the work: so likewise if we could now let the Lord alone, and commit our ways only unto him, he would certainly bring it to pass, Psal. 37.5. and cause all things at the last to turn to the best unto us, Rom. 8.28. even as he has made it known in many occurrences happening in the life of his children. Know we not that in the things which most afflicted Jacob, namely, in the loss of his son Joseph, was wound up his chief blessing (though he knew it not) as the issue manifested? Therefore our duty is always, as anything falls out contrary to our minds, thus to think: God is wonderful in his ways, there may an unexpected blessing lie hid herein; and thereupon should we be moved to possess our souls in patience, til it pleases him to bring all things to light, that serve for our comfort. And here we may well say that to our souls of God, which Naomi said of Boaz to Ruth, Sit still, O my soul, till thou know how the matter will fall, for the Lord will not rest till he hath brought it to an end, Ruth 3.18.


----------

